# Any one herd any thing about these



## pilgrim (Aug 20, 2014)

Tongkat and myomin to boost ability to produce test. I know it's probably bull crap but still wanted to ask


----------



## jSalud (Aug 20, 2014)

Most test boosters are crap. Even if it does increase by 20-50% that increases pales in comparison to actual testosterone


----------



## JAXNY (Aug 20, 2014)

Don't waste you're money. 
If you want to spend money on sups these are all you need and will do a better job than the test boosters. 
L-Arginine, creatine, Glutamine and a good multi vitamin. Maybe a preworkout drink if you need that extra kick, most are loaded with L-Arginine already.


----------



## losieloos (Aug 20, 2014)

the Supplement industry is getting out of control.


----------



## JAXNY (Aug 20, 2014)

Btw I think those testosterone boosters are right on the self next to the liquid oral HGH.


----------



## pilgrim (Aug 21, 2014)

Yea I was actually that gullible once but that's not as bad as when I was going to do a d-ball only cycle lucky for me I ended up on here after four days on and stopped. Still studying up on AA's just wishfully thinking somebody will come up with a legit alternative


----------



## deadlift666 (Aug 21, 2014)

Test boosters.... Lol


----------



## AlphaD (Aug 21, 2014)

Pilgrim, dont waste your money brother.  Honestly if the claim was scientific that it would work, most supplement companies dont put enough of an active ingredient in to produce the desired effects. Besides the supplement practices "pixie dusting" and put other shit in there making it look legit.  Like a coke dealer adding in baking soda to strectch the amount, therefore making more money.


----------

